# Mathews Passion Ladies



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

ok ladies a friend of mine has the pink/purple passion...and i am trying to help her find some extras for it. If you have a passion all tricked out & lookin good  please post some pics and links for websites where you got your goodies! thank you so much! :tongue:


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I picked up this Viper sight for my wife's Passion last week. I have a matching stabilizer on it's way as well.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I picked up this Viper sight for my wife's Passion last week. I have a matching stabilizer on it's way as well.





very sweet! where did u get it from??


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I ordered it straight from Viper archery.

http://viperarcheryproducts.com/


----------

